# Permission to post your diy projects on my website



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all fellow DIYers,

I am a big fan of aquarium diy projects to the point i created a website call tankdiy.com. There is nothing in there yet but I'd love to choose your best projects to put in there. Of course I will give proper credits for the creators. 

Do I get permission to do that in this forum or I need to contact individual authors to get permission? 

Thank you and please enlighten me!

Ryan


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

I would say that you need individual authors, as permission was only for APC use. The photos which i figure your after are property of the individual authors.
This keeps others from cherry picking forums for info. and photos to create their sites and sell ads etc. 
You asked, most would just steal it and go on. This is not an attack on you for the question just sadly how it's done anymore. I hope to see your site flourish and lots of authors submissions and there may be the way to get content, do a contest or something to draw content to you.


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah. Just created the domain name. Lots of great projects out there but they are all over the place. I hope to bring order to make it easy to follow. Of course it's free to everyone.
I would need lots of help contacting the authors to get permission, editing and combining the contents to make a smooths flow. Those projects look good in the forum but hard to follow due to multiple episodes and being separated by comments.

Advice and suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would contact individual separately. The owners of the forum can't give permission for those individuals.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I added an extra tl in my juwel record 60 hood. Check it out in the Vietnamese link in my footnote. If you like it, I PM me and I can sent you photos and such...


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Yo-han said:


> I added an extra tl in my juwel record 60 hood. Check it out in the Vietnamese link in my footnote. If you like it, I PM me and I can sent you photos and such...


Yohan, are you by chance a Vietnamese?  Your tank looks awesome!


----------

